# Frank Adam & FPE Replacment panel boards



## electricmason (Jul 27, 2007)

Can anyone out there point me to a manufacturer that has a bolt in replacement for the panel board inserts for old panels?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

If I understand you correctly, you want to take the guts out of a panel and replace with new and not have to rework existing panel can, leaving branch circuits entering said can alone. 

Penn Panel in Philly can make you whatever you want. We used them at an old school, removing Wadsworth guts (and even fuses) and replacing with Siemens. 

Supposedly Cutler Hammer has a product that is listed for such a use, but I haven't used it.


----------



## electricmason (Jul 27, 2007)

yes that is correct, i think what I'm going to do is pull the old panel board out and the existing can is so large that i can insert a new panel, can and all, than make a sheet metal cover to make up the remaining gap.


----------



## transient (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.eaton.com/Eaton/Products...cuitBreakers/CHRetrofitInteriorKits/index.htm


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

electricmason said:


> yes that is correct, i think what I'm going to do is pull the old panel board out and the existing can is so large that i can insert a new panel, can and all, than make a sheet metal cover to make up the remaining gap.



That's a little rough. I would give you more credit if you removed the guts and you mounted some random new guts with sheet metal screws (voids listing, I know, but panel in a panel is rough)


----------



## electricmason (Jul 27, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> That's a little rough. I would give you more credit if you removed the guts and you mounted some random new guts with sheet metal screws (voids listing, I know, but panel in a panel is rough)


According to my local inspector, he says that the Panel board and the enclouser are 2 different listings and are not listed as one piece of equipment, putting the guts from one into the other is not a ul violation. problem is getting covers and the like to fit.


----------

